# Grilled Chicken Caesar Salad with Spicy Chipotle Dressing



## SierraCook (Nov 21, 2004)

I buy the precooked grilled chicken strips and keep them on hand to make this salad. It is great for a late work night. I make mine minus the anchovies, since I am not an anchovy fan. 

*Grilled Chicken Caesar Salad with Spicy Chipotle Dressing*

3/4 cup zesty Italian Dressing 
1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce 
1/4 cup cilantro leaves 
2 anchovies (optional) 
8 cups torn romaine lettuce 
1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts, grilled, cut into strips 
1 cup seasoned croutons 
1/2 cup shredded Parmesan cheese 

Place dressing, pepper, cilantro and anchovies in blender container; cover. Blend on medium speed until smooth. 

Toss lettuce, chicken, croutons and cheese in large bowl. Add dressing mixture; mix lightly. Serve with fresh lime wedges and fresh ground pepper, if desired.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 22, 2004)

This sounds great!  I agree with you about the anchovies.  

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2004)

I use anchovy paste whenever a recipe calls for anchovies - it's much better!!

This recipe looks absolutely awesome - thanks for posting it!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 22, 2004)

I use the paste, too. I love anchovies and always order them on one half of the pizza I order.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

I could probably live on this salad alone -- one of my top three favorites!!!

And I'll happily take anchovies in small doses...!

Thank you, Sierra!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 22, 2004)

Actually I've never tried anchovies, so I guess I should try them before assuming I wouldn't like them!  I've fished with them too many times to want to eat them though!  I do know anchovy paste is a big thing in Swedish cooking, so I will probably try it at some point.

 Barbara


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I've fished with them too many times to want to eat them though!
> 
> Barbara



LMAO, Barbara!!  I feel the same way about worms and crickets!  Never fished with anchovies -- that MUST be it!!!

LOL!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 22, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Barbara L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mind putting the live ones on my hook.  They were cool to the touch and "normal" feeling.  The dead ones had a dry, scaly, flat, dead feel.  I hated using them!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 27, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> I could probably live on this salad alone -- one of my top three favorites!!!
> 
> And I'll happily take anchovies in small doses...!
> 
> Thank you, Sierra!!!




I really should not knock anchovies.  I have had them in recipes before when they were added and I did not know it.  I liked the food just fine.  I just cannot bring myself to put them in recipes.  Maybe I have anchoviephobia.    

SC


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2004)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Maybe I have anchoviephobia.
> 
> SC









 Barbara


----------

